# Good Cases for the TouchPad



## betam4x (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any good inexpensive cases that fit the TouchPad well? My touchpad has developed a cracked case (due to audio stress maybe? Started at the speaker.) and I doubt i'm going to be able to send it back in without a hassle. I'd rather just put a case on it and be done with it.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

betam4x said:


> Does anyone know if there are any good inexpensive cases that fit the TouchPad well? My touchpad has developed a cracked case (due to audio stress maybe? Started at the speaker.) and I doubt i'm going to be able to send it back in without a hassle. I'd rather just put a case on it and be done with it.


This is my favorite Touchpad case


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I use a Poetic TPU case, it's served me well for the past year. It also doesn't interfere with charging on the Touchstone, like some other cases do.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

betam4x said:


> Does anyone know if there are any good inexpensive cases that fit the TouchPad well? My touchpad has developed a cracked case (due to audio stress maybe? Started at the speaker.) and I doubt i'm going to be able to send it back in without a hassle. I'd rather just put a case on it and be done with it.


http://www.amazon.com/HP-TouchPad-Custom-Fit-Case/dp/B0055QYJKG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1348189683&sr=8-1&keywords=hp+touchpad+case


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

betam4x said:


> http://www.amazon.co...p touchpad case


i have used both of these. the Targus is great. but it is on the big side. the one from HP is just enough to allow the TP to be used on the touchstone charger.

cant really go wrong with either one. have to decide on functionallity


----------



## hummer010 (Sep 13, 2012)

Can the Targus work with the touchstone? I'd guess not.

I like the looks of it quite a bit, although the bungee strap deal looks a little cumbersome to work with. I don't currently have a touchstone, but I'm thinking of getting one, so I'd rather have a case that works with it.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

hummer010 said:


> Can the Targus work with the touchstone? I'd guess not.
> 
> I like the looks of it quite a bit, although the bungee strap deal looks a little cumbersome to work with. I don't currently have a touchstone, but I'm thinking of getting one, so I'd rather have a case that works with it.


no it cannot be used on the touchstone

as for the bungee...i used to use it as a place to put my hand in just as an added grip


----------



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

The official touchpad case sucks so much. I am on my third one and even tho I try and be careful the area around the volume button always looses it's form and turns into an ugly mess. I to have developed a small crack on the speaker (left) and need a case that can provide suport


----------



## hummer010 (Sep 13, 2012)

sheller106 said:


> no it cannot be used on the touchstone
> 
> as for the bungee...i used to use it as a place to put my hand in just as an added grip


Good idea! I'm leaning more towards the targus case, and not getting a touchstone. It looks like a really great case. Any downsides to it?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

MidnightRob said:


> The official touchpad case sucks so much. I am on my third one and even tho I try and be careful the area around the volume button always looses it's form and turns into an ugly mess. I to have developed a small crack on the speaker (left) and need a case that can provide suport


 Rob, the cracking of the case is a known problem and can crack just about anywhere . I have 2 pads, and the HP cover on both of them is wearing just fine. I have friends who have touchpads and they are having the same problem. You can pick 1 up on eBay for under 10 dollars now. I think they give the best protection of any of the case out there.


----------



## colt223 (Apr 19, 2012)

My first TP I got through my pawn shop, and it came with a leather type case. I have bought a couple of the folio cases from HP for my other 2 TP's, but the leather type one is still my favorite, it is thicker and more bulky, but it protects better and is more 'professional' looking. The rubber type folio cases are good also. They are less than $10 on Amazon, and charge fine on the touchstone.
HP used to have them on sale for $5 once in a while, but I don't see them in the HP store at all anymore.


----------



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Rob, the cracking of the case is a known problem and can crack just about anywhere . I have 2 pads, and the HP cover on both of them is wearing just fine. I have friends who have touchpads and they are having the same problem. You can pick 1 up on eBay for under 10 dollars now. I think they give the best protection of any of the case out there.


 Not for me, I am now on my third official touchpad case and the problem persists imo because of design. In the area around the volume button it isn't form fitting like the rest of the case so in time it looses shape and becomes this warped mess. I was extremely careful with my second one and it still happened. I can see now, on my third that in time it will also happen because it doesn't snap to the the touchpad like the rest of the cast does. I'm not sure how you do it... but maybe i just use my tp to much.


----------



## simpat1zq (Oct 13, 2011)

MidnightRob said:


> Not for me, I am now on my third official touchpad case and the problem persists imo because of design. In the area around the volume button it isn't form fitting like the rest of the case so in time it looses shape and becomes this warped mess. I was extremely careful with my second one and it still happened. I can see now, on my third that in time it will also happen because it doesn't snap to the the touchpad like the rest of the cast does. I'm not sure how you do it... but maybe i just use my tp to much.


I like THIS CASE. It costs a little more than the others, but it's definitely solid.


----------



## MidnightRob (Oct 29, 2011)

^Thanks,, think this will work perfectly


----------



## cobjones (Jun 21, 2011)

My favorite is the one from HP.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

sheller106 said:


> i have used both of these. the Targus is great. but it is on the big side. the one from HP is just enough to allow the TP to be used on the touchstone charger.
> 
> cant really go wrong with either one. have to decide on functionallity


Lol its true they are both good I own both  however I did get a crack around the speaker on the HP one. The one in the targus case is still mint but its a little heavy.


----------



## sheller106 (Sep 19, 2011)

hummer010 said:


> Good idea! I'm leaning more towards the targus case, and not getting a touchstone. It looks like a really great case. Any downsides to it?


only downside is that you cant use the touchstone charger...and it is a little heavy but otherwise its a good one to go with


----------

